# [SOLVED] pc won't automatically restart



## daveleonard (May 28, 2011)

My pc won't auto restart. I have to do it manually. Any ideas as to what I can do?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: pc won't automatically restart*

when you press the restart tab in windows it closes anything open to stop corruption before it restarts


----------



## daveleonard (May 28, 2011)

*Re: pc won't automatically restart*

That's right. Then it used to go through the sequences of restart. Now, it just sits there without starting up until I tab down to windows loader and click on that.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: pc won't automatically restart*

[until I tab down to windows loader and click on that.]

i don't follow this


----------



## daveleonard (May 28, 2011)

*Re: pc won't automatically restart*

I'm not a techie so I hope this makes sense. When I click the restart button the system goes down as normal. but instead of restarting itself it gets hung up. Often I have to do a hard boot by taking out the battery to get it to load and even then at the beginning of the load sequence, I have to tab down to the windows XE loader and use that. Before, the system always reloaded itself. I may have some wrong option marked as to my boot options, I don't know.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: pc won't automatically restart*

do you have a pc or a laptop


----------



## daveleonard (May 28, 2011)

*Re: pc won't automatically restart*

Laptop, Acer Aspire, 4736z. I recently also noticed that the pc won't hibernate, just sleeps.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: pc won't automatically restart*

The reason for the restart hang is most likely programming. 

I would like you to start the computer in safe mode.


Turn on the computer from OFF state.
Press F8 immediately after the Acer splash screen.
Select *Safe Mode* from the menu.
Once loaded in safe mode, press and hold the WinKey (







) and tap the *R* key.
Type *msconfig* into the input box and press enter.
Choose the "Diagnostic Startup" option and press *Apply*.
MSCONFIG will prompt you to restart your computer, do so.
When Windows loads normally, close the MSCONFIG window and restart your computer again.
Does the comptuer restart normally at this point?


----------



## daveleonard (May 28, 2011)

*Re: pc won't automatically restart*

Thanks a lot I will do so.


----------



## daveleonard (May 28, 2011)

*Re: pc won't automatically restart*

Well, I did exactly as you said but the pc won't load into "safe mode". The screen just goes blank and stays that way when I pic safe mode.


----------



## daveleonard (May 28, 2011)

No thread not solved. Pc won't go into safe mode.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: pc won't automatically restart*

from the f8 menu try
last known good configuration

if you have a win7 disk run

sfc /scannow


----------



## daveleonard (May 28, 2011)

*Re: pc won't automatically restart*

I tried F8 last good config and it went in to "loading windows" and that's as far as it got. It just set there and did not load. I would try the sfc/scannow but I am not a techie and I don't understand how to do that. I can use my win 7 disk but how do you run scannow? C prompt? Anyway, the only way I can restart my pc is by selecting win 7 XE loader the last option. IN boot mgr I have three options from top to bottom: win7, win7, win7 XE loader the last option. By default the restart falls on the first option which does not work. 
I tried to use windows repair but again the pc just sat there like it was frozen up.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: pc won't automatically restart*


Download UBCD (Ultimate Boot CD - Download the UBCD)
Scroll down to the bottom of the page and choose a mirror site.

Create a CD from the image file (.iso)
Windows 7 - Double click on the image file to launch Windows Image Burner
Vista/XP - Download/install ImgBurn (The Official ImgBurn Website) then use it to create the CD.

Boot the computer to the CD.
From the menu... Select HDD > Diagnosis > Drive Fitness Test.
When prompted, select ATA only.
Run the quick test and note the result and code.
Run the extended test and note the result and code.
Post the results in your next reply.


----------



## daveleonard (May 28, 2011)

*Re: pc won't automatically restart*

The problem is solved. Thank you so much for all the help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted can you post what sorted it for anyone looking to solve the problem in the future


----------



## daveleonard (May 28, 2011)

I am not exactly sure what happened except that this computer is very smart. The last time I brought it back up from shut down I got a first time message saying this computer shut down and may be at risk, or so something like that, put your start up disk into E drive and restart. after that it loaded everything back up correctly and its working fine now. I tried to do this myself but it never worked. The machine did it itself.


----------

